# holding real steady, but unfortunately below the target



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

You have to train your brain to BELIEVE it's ok to cover the spot with your pin/dot. If you want to continue with your current front sight/aiming reference, then you have to practice holding ON the spot.

I've heard of folks using a tripod to force their pin to sit where they want while they trained their brain.

I had the same issue a few years back. Instead of shooting a pin, I shot a circle on my lens for a bit, then added a small dot in the center when I got over "hanging low".

When you figure out what works, please share. I get calls for coaching and am always looking for ways to help folks get through stuff like this.


----------



## The SB Image (Feb 21, 2021)

"I shot a circle on my lens for a bit, then added a small dot in the center when I got over "hanging low"."

Thank you, sound good I am going to try that, seems like a really good way to start fixing this. I know its a mental thing, not like Im getting a handful or low shots (form/DL) its that I just do not want to cover the X! and that has made getting a surprise/good release impossible and created even more issues. Kinda surprised how well I could shoot popping up and commanding the shot with good timing and a hot trigger... wish I caught it sooner its making this even harder knowing I am going to have to shoot worse to get better.

It became clear getting used to the new bow I got from you... shooting without a peep lots of blank bail, and then paper to get a feel for the bow and I could feel the difference... real smooth and surprise shots when I didn't have to aim.... felt night and day when I started putting targets back in front of me.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Let’s say it’s easier to create new habits than trying to repair old ones.


----------



## BowHunter123765 (Jan 11, 2021)

I had the same issue for a while, I ended up just blind bailing for a week or two practicing getting a surprise shot until it was muscle memory and started aiming still about 3 yards away for a few days more then it was gone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

I agree with blank bale shooting for a while to feel your shot and work on form rather than focus on your result. Be sure you are not locked in on watching your pin or dot as you raise your bow. Train yourself to focus on your aiming point and bring pin or dot into that view, then focus. When you are ready to put a target back up, use a paper one and draw spots about the size of an x ring on it with a sharpie randomly in between the other color rings. Choose a spot (i.e. 7 ring at 5 o’clock), hold and let down the first time. Shoot on second draw (only if it feels right). Practice holding and shooting only on those spots avoiding aiming on anything gold for a while. Best of luck!


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Blind bale
Blind bale, blank bale
Blind bale, blank bale, target acquisition. 
Short game.
Need to build on a new process. Don’t try to fix an old one. If you’re in a rut, don’t just get out of the rut. Make a new road.

Important to remember that the blind bale and blank bale are only good for the form and the physiological process of the shot. They do not transfer to target. 


.02


----------

